# My House Remodel



## Tigwldr (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I have been lurking around here about a year. I have made a couple of posts here and there but nothing major. I have now had time to upload a few photos of the beginning of my house remodel. This house was originally built in the early 1980's so there was lots of paneling. I hate that stuff. 


























































I took the original cabinet doors off and trimmed them out with MDF that I cut and routed to make trim. There was nothing wrong with the cabinets or doors so I didn't see any need in replacing all that.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

good idea on those cab doors... I have a friend that could use that method......
nice work so far, looks like you have your hands full!

DM


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Paneling*

That paneling is awful! way to busy. Keep up the good work, dorf dude...


----------



## Tigwldr (Jan 2, 2009)

shumakerscott said:


> That paneling is awful! way to busy. Keep up the good work, dorf dude...



This is the house I grew up in from about the 6th grade. I am now 34, I bought the house from my daddy a little over a year ago. I started remodeling it as soon as I got it. I have yet to move in it but when I do its gonna be way nicer than it was. The paneling was gone just as soon as I got the first chance to start in that room. Its now sheetrocked. I am almost finished. When I say almost, hopefully before thanksgiving I can be moved in.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is that beam large enough? It looks like 2-2x10s with a floor/wall load on it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Clutchcargo said:


> Is that beam large enough? It looks like 2-2x10s with a floor/wall load on it.


I wonder the same thing, looks like a cathedral ceiling lands on that 2x beam
I needed (2) 14" LVL's to span 12' 6" with ceiling, wall & roof load


----------



## Tigwldr (Jan 2, 2009)

It is 2x10 with OSB between them and about 5 tubes of liquid nails on each side and about 100 screws in it. Was there better options out there? I am sure but I had a head room issue also so I couldn't go with anything larger than that or tall people would hit there heads.


----------



## Tigwldr (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the almost finished stage. 

Did all the trim on the kitchen cabinets, added the pantry and island, and even a picture of the roofers what they do best.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Tigwldr said:


> It is 2x10 with OSB between them and about 5 tubes of liquid nails on each side and about 100 screws in it. Was there better options out there? I am sure but I had a head room issue also so I couldn't go with anything larger than that or tall people would hit there heads.


Tha Main issue is if the beam is strong enough to hold everything up
My LVL beam required (3) 2x's on each side for support
I also had to go in the basement & put more 2x for full support down to the foundation wall
How big is the opening from side to side?
Is there support below each end ?
What is the load above, just one roof, or do (2) roofs land on this beam?
What does the roof(s) look like that are above this (pics) ?

Was the beam sized or did you just put in what would give you the best headroom?
If its not strong enough it will start to sag
Is there a snow load, where are you located?
Worst case it could snap/crack & fail in bad way


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Tigwldr said:


> It is 2x10 with OSB between them and about 5 tubes of liquid nails on each side and about 100 screws in it. Was there better options out there? I am sure but I had a head room issue also so I couldn't go with anything larger than that or tall people would hit there heads.


It depends on the load on it but it does look load bearing. If there is any kind of load on it, it will sag. Did you spec it out?


----------



## Tigwldr (Jan 2, 2009)

Its a 9' wide opening and only had a 2x6 up there to start with and the house has been there for 30 years. No sag with the one 2x6. I didn't spec it out, just put way more than it had and got the head room. Not really sure at where to even start to figure out what it needed. That wall would not have any more weight on it if it snows the way the roof was done for the addition.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking at your before/during pics the 2x6 had another support - at the doorway
You have removed that doorway, changed the load & widened the opening
A double 2x 12 will get you 7' as a header..depending upon the load
Also required 2x studs on each side for support
Make sure you have support on each down to the foundation/support below


----------

